# VERY DESPERATE!!!!



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

GUYS I KNOW THIS IS A LIL BIT P RELATED BUT U HAVE TO GO HERE NOW !!!!!!!

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=9413


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

PPLLLEEASSEE HELP!!! MEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Is that the start of a hole?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i have know idea thats y i need help








all i can say is that its on both sides on the head... symetrical and its only there and no other place on the bod.
but its sorta like a hole or somethin i dont really know







suome kinda inward bump


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

inward bump = hole?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i guess so


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Do you feed him a lot of feeder? or any feeders?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

yes i feed him alot. feed him pellets. and shrimp at times. no feeders though


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Damn i was going to say, if you feed him a lot of feeders, #1 cause for holes ... 
Try adding some salt? 1tbls per 10 gals i belive.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

done that.

just hope it isnt the Hole-in-the-head disease


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

erm.....wut are those holes can ne1 tell me that?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

i think emergency is over. my mom and i came to conclusion that its either fungus or he has scrubbed himself. anyways ive added salt just in case









tell ya guys if it get worse.


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think that it is hole in the head. New world cichlids are the only FW fish that can get it. I don't think that P's are chiclids. Is the p's lateral line looking normal?

I think it is a common injury of running into stuff in the tank. that is where my platy and pleco got their injuries. salt would help heal that


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Markosaur said:


> GUYS I KNOW THIS IS A LIL BIT P RELATED BUT U HAVE TO GO HERE NOW !!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...=ST&f=23&t=9413


AAAAAAH OMG OMG OMGSDF SG DRD MY PRAANHA IS DYING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH

i couldnt resist


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I don't think that it is hole in the head. New world cichlids are the only FW fish that can get it. I don't think that P's are chiclids. Is the p's lateral line looking normal?
> 
> I think it is a common injury of running into stuff in the tank. that is where my platy and pleco got their injuries. salt would help heal that


 No, your correct, piranhas are not Cichlids they are Characins.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

EDIT: Topic moved to Disease, Parasite, and Injury

Mods/Admins- Merge this topic into this thread Thanx


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol this topic was in the Lounge cause i waited a whole hour to get an answer in my orignal one in the disease section. howerver i was soooo desperate at the time lol. higly paraniod


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

jam a bb in it mabby itl heal up around it







only problem would be him cracking the tank







or mabby unicorn his ass with a drill bit


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> New world cichlids are the only FW fish that can get it.










you are wrong - all FW fish can get HITH - even piranhas!!!


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

but this isnt it or is it??..... no other marks on the rest of the body. those are the only holes or bumps or scrapes whatever ya wanna call em. nothing else on the rest of the body so....... is it or isnt it HITH?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

not HITH


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

phew......ty

man i was so worried at first, cause i knew that they dont know much about the HITH disease and that treatments are never 100% succesful


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Just looks like a scuff to me.


----------

